# Cyclogest pessaries



## Gill 07 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,

Just a quick question about the cyclogest pessaries.  I've been asked to insert them rectally until after ET   Unfortunately they've given me a bit of an upset tummy.  How quickly is the drug absorbed?  I forgot to ask the clinic what happens if you need to go the loo soon after.  

Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Mazv answered this recently 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278245.0


----------



## Gill 07 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks!  10 mins is really quick!  

X


----------

